# injen intake



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

ordered my injen intake for the alty, woohoo! next mod will be a exhaust system, i know im going to get a magnaflow muffler but what companies make a cat and midpipe? ive been at a.net and i havent heard of any companies of making a cat for a 2.5.......


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LOL!!! 

You sound like me about a year and a half ago.
Anyways, your best bet for an aftermarket cat
would be _Random Technologies_.

As far as the midpipe, I believe that Hotshot
and Stillen both include a midpipe with their
headers. Someone with a 2.5 can verify this...


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Haven't heard any company come out with a full Header and mid pipes. You can check with AEBS, they produce a full Header and CAT for Spec-V and been asking for prototype Altima a while ago. If you can hang on a bit, NISMO is making Headers (with and without pre-CAT) for Spec-V and they should fit the 2.5. You can go for custom mid pipe and full CAT back at any muffler/performance tunning shop.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

PhilGood said:


> *Haven't heard any company come out with a full Header and mid pipes.*


Here's your header's:
http://www.stillen.com/sportscars.asp?cat=2&subcat=155
& here:
http://www.hotshot.com/headers/NS3002.htm


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks altyhol, but screw the nismo headers, 500 dollars at my dealership and any other dealership, and you can return them if somethin is wrong with them, dealer wont install so its not covered under warentee so in conclusion NISMO is a rip off right now.......


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Nismo is the only one makes header with pre-CAT ($800!!!), for Cali and Canadian want to past Smog; it is the only option...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

true, but im just going to wait with headers, im going all with alot of cosmetic stuff for the alty now like springs, HID's, bodykit when ever active tuning comes out with theirs, tons of neons, dressing up the engine, etc. lol


----------



## Altipower (Jan 23, 2004)

*Cat Replacement*



AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> ordered my injen intake for the alty, woohoo! next mod will be a exhaust system, i know im going to get a magnaflow muffler but what companies make a cat and midpipe? ive been at a.net and i havent heard of any companies of making a cat for a 2.5.......


Be careful went you replace the cat on the altima you engine light will go on


----------

